# Why are furries picked on?



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

***Important - please note that I am not taking sides here***

Even reading on these, the Fur Affinity forums, I often see mention of furries getting the rise taken out of them. Comments about how bad they are, watch out for them, mentions of dangerous and illegal acts and just that they are an easy target so poke fun/laugh at their expense "they are furry - that is enough". According to what I read here and elsewhere, they live in a fapping frenzy down Momma's basement and are in denial at being human or aggressive to other 'non-furs'. Encyclopedia Dramatica seems to go to great pains to back this line of thinking.

From my limited experience, I have seen only average people, but with furry interests. Art, chat, meets, stories and the like. Some seem to be a little eccentric as are some artists/actors. Either the total screwballs are lurking in the shadows ready to pounce, or the line of thought that says furry = sex crazed nutjob is outdated.

So, are they still out there and in force, or have they drifted away over time?

I just want your thoughts.


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 24, 2009)

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Wanna yiff?


 
With the right person, who does'nt?


----------



## torachi (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it may be because a lot of furries are they types to get picked on anyway, fur or not. 

But why take ED so seriously? Its all a huge joke..


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 24, 2009)

Because they're easy to pick on, plane and simple.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 24, 2009)

BECAUSE YOU TOUCH YOURSELF AT NIGHT!

People will pick on anything different then themselves, including us.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Because they're easy to pick on, plane and simple.


 

That's what I thought. It seems a shame to pick on people just for the sake of it though. Some already seem to have low self esteem.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 24, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> BECAUSE YOU TOUCH YOURSELF AT NIGHT!



And more importantly because you do so while looking at pictures of animals. -.-


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 24, 2009)

Because when I see "die hard, life long, proud furries!" go around arguing pointless, stupid semantics on the internet, only to take a closer look and find the ones that aren't 14 literally *are* middle-aged, unemployed, and live at home with Momma, I find it humorous. 

And it's more common than you think.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2009)

They've drifted away... from certain sites unto others.  Youtube and Gaia for instance have become a safe-haven for FA(F) / other big Furry Sites that surprisingly don't want people who shout "FURRY PRIDE!" and bitch about how someone telling them to stop pawing off in the library (because they will say pawing off, not masturbating or anything else) is equal to racism and the slavery of a race for several hundred years.

There are rational furs, there are smart furs.  A look on FA(F) makes it obvious just through:
1)  Banning any commissions for the guy who is begging to make ends meet, but still buys / bought commissions of his 'sona (Look it up).
2)  The mockery of those who are dumb enough to try printing Furry Porn in the library (look at Zeke's thread in R&R a while back)
3)  The fact that one of our members (Ashley?) may have been directly responsible for a zoo's arresting, and the fact that the majority of the thread wasn't telling him he's a horrible person for doing so.
4)  The number of people on FA(F) who respond poorly to "DUR HUMANS ARE EBIL WE NEED TO KILL THEM ALL ANIMALS ARE PEACE AND BUTTERCUPS" posters that think Furry = Insta-Army / Support for their cause.

Really, the Furry Fandom _does_ have members that deserve to be picked on.  Better yet, it's fun to watch how some members respond when their speshul fandom is called on it.  Seriously, look at almost any thread following a news article or video.  Unless it has nothing negative, you're likely to see reference to the "evil media" at least once, and how they have nothing better to do than slander the fandom (because, really, it's not like if they had something against the fandom they could try harder.  It's not like they got people to believe a certain line of card games / books led to Satanism, and that a tabletop game would make your child turn into a suicidal soldier of Lucifer).

Summed up:  Furs have members that deserve to be called on it, they keep relocating to places they won't be called on it, bitch and moan at those who do.  Furs are extremely easy to rile up, take a long time to calm down, often lose their cool and say / do something stupid, thus making them prime mockery material without their fringe member's actions.  Smart / reasonable Furs have the decency to recognize criticism when it comes, as well as have a thick enough skin not to blow their top.  Leads to drama-fur thinking reasonable-fur is mocking them, leads to inner-fandom strife, fuels mockery more.


----------



## Collie (Dec 24, 2009)

Why are furries picked on?  Well, there's a number of reasons.  One would be the general insecurity of people around homosexual/bisexual persons.  While it is true that more furries are straight than gay, it has one of the highest percentages of gay people of many groups.  This makes it an easy target for that emotional uncertainty.  There's also the whole human feeling of prejudice.  People see it as weird, therefore they feel like they should be against it.  But that's only people who oppose it for a more serious reason, people who truly feel a hate for furries out of genuine emotion, not just trying to be an asshole.  though honestly this number of people is small, and most people respond with "that's weird" and otherwise don't give a damn.

For whatever reason, I find furries to be /very/ reactive.  Even the slightest thing sets some off.  As such, people looking to get their kicks from other people's suffering have an easy time getting that.  When they go into a sim on SL, an IRC chatroom, random messaging, etc, and they find the response they want, they're obviously going to continue to exploit that.  They post derogatory, degrading descriptions of furs on sites like ED with the intention, and someone WILL run around screaming OMG I HAET DOSE PEOPLE DEY ARE TEH JERKS.  Simply put, dumb people want drama, furries give drama.  In that respect we, or at least some of us, bring it on ourselves.


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it's the large number of gay males within the fandom and the only subculture that mildly support zoophilia and babyfurs... wich is worst then being a pedo otaku.

No wonder why it is such badly viewed.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

furries are fun to pick on


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 24, 2009)

MY LIFE IS HAAARRD. SOMETIMES I HAVE TO YIFF AND SOMETIMES I HAVE TO DRESS UP IN AN ANIMAL SUIT. PITY MEEEE!


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Because your all huge lolcows.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Dec 24, 2009)

I think the reason why is because of how many people make some sort of answer that becomes either helpful, or insanely harmful.

making some thing helpful to the fandom gets us up 1 step forward, while harmful answers it's turns to us 10 steps back.

so there is one thing I suggest ( and don't be too stuck up, which I know some people are).

Stop going for attention, the spot light is always after for people who are supposedly normal, while the spotlight is on us, they won't see it as normal, they will see it as something else (not sure what).


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

^ Sucks for you then, I say nothing but bad shit about furries.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 24, 2009)

I think we easily get singled out fast cuz of media.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> furries are fun to pick on



Mostly this U:

Furries are just easy targets and they tend to react and feed the troll .


----------



## TDK (Dec 24, 2009)

Because they let people pick on them, the same reason for generally everybody who has been picked on.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 24, 2009)

Gay deviant asperger sex orgies with fursuits.

edit: ALSO FUCK YOU ANIMAL PEOPLE IS  A LEGITIMATE ORIENTATION


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

No it isn't. 
lulz


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2009)

People *let themselves* get picked on.

If you're not able to brush most of those things off as a joke you probably deserve it anyway.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> People *let themselves* get picked on.
> 
> If you're not able to brush most of those things off as a joke you probably deserve it anyway.



I agree entirely


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> Furries are just easy targets and they tend to react and feed the troll .


seconded


Also why is this thread still going we had a ED editor and two people who troll furries answer already.

short answer to your question:
furries are lolcows


----------



## Riley (Dec 24, 2009)

2 main reasons, I think.  A lot of furries are kind of young, around 14, let's say.  They get on the internet and start talking with their young person naivete about how different and awesome they are.  Being young, they can't take criticism well, and flip out the first time someone makes a joke at their expense.  They then go on about how "YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO ME I'M SPECIAL LOOK AT ME I'M REALLY AN ANIMAL!"  

And the second reason is that no one can take a joke anymore.  Encyclopedia Dramatica was mentioned above, and it is just a huge joke site, along the lines of The Onion of Cracked.  Its style of humour is just much more crude and, to some, hurtful.  But people take it seriously, thinking someone really does have it out for them, and flips out.  

The furries you never hear about are the ones who can keep their mouths shut about it, and take a joke if it comes their way.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

also, furries enjoy using rule 34 to ruin you child hood


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Because the furries that you can look at and know "They're a furry", are the ones who dress up in fursuits.

And fursuits are connected with yiff.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> also, furries enjoy using rule 34 to ruin you child hood



oh god -shudders- balto and robin hood ;~;


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

We get picked on because people open themselves up for it. when you have "LONG LIVE FURRY. I LOVE MY FURIENDS =^_^= YIFF YAFF YOFF" on your page, well, it just looks stupid. people are gonna make fun of you.

ALSO, when you carry a page that says "yea i love RP especially when paws go south XD <3", you're opening yourself up to being called pitiful/pathetic/hopeless hornball.

more or less, it's what redhead said. Furries are fun to pick on, because a lot of them either flip the fuck out or pretend that they don't care (Example being: "LOL, okay troll, just keep going, it's not like i care XD." yea, see, that's saying you DO care.) responding to people who fuck with you, whether you think you're winning or not, is losing. you can't out-troll trolls. :V

what i don't get is why furries care so much.

EDIT: and also, something else i've noticed is just that furries are goobers. When your character is Howly Shadowpaws, the wolf demon-slayer with pure black fur and hair white like snow, and he carries a hiten-mitserugi-style sword because he just aims to hurt but not kill, and he's cursed to walk this earth until he finds true love, and his tongue can lash flames out to burn his victims but he loves cuddles ^_____^, then, well, you're gonna get made fun of. why? because that's stupid as balls.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what i don't get is why furries care so much.



because its something to converse and whine about
From what iv'e seen at least.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> because its something to converse and whine about
> From what iv'e seen at least.



yea, good point. it does seem that those harassed tend to flock together and share stories. publicly.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yea, good point. it does seem that those harassed tend to flock together and share stories. publicly.



Yeah and cause drama about it.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 24, 2009)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> 2 main reasons, I think.  A lot of furries are kind of young, around 14, let's say.  They get on the internet and start talking with their young person naivete about how different and awesome they are.  Being young, they can't take criticism well, and flip out the first time someone makes a joke at their expense.  They then go on about how "YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO ME I'M SPECIAL LOOK AT ME I'M REALLY AN ANIMAL!"


This right here I believe is the true source. I don't think furries are picked on.
I just think most of them are young and drama finds them easily.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

Because we're different.  

why are emo's picked on?  Because they are different.
why are goths picked on?  Because they are different.
why are nerds picked on?  Because they are different.
why are furries picked on?  I think you get the picture.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys have no idea how fun it is to corner a furfag, troll them, then show them an ED page lol.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> You guys have no idea how fun it is to corner a furfag, troll them, then show them an ED page lol.



Oh yes i do lol.


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Most people simply dont have anything better to do with themselves which is why they try to bother everyone else. 




Because were different you say or your different and annoying.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Because we're different.
> 
> why are emo's picked on?  Because they are different.
> why are goths picked on?  Because they are different.
> ...



No :V

emos are picked on because they're whiny bitches who think they're all one of a kind with their hot topic clothes.
goths are picked on because they think tripp pants and black shirts make them look deeply intellectual and smarter than everyone else. and they're pretentious.
nerds are picked on because they never want to be social.
furries are picked on because they're whiny bitches who think they're all one of a kind with their hot topic clothes, their tripp pants and black shirts and they think they're deeply intellectual and smarter than everyone else, and a good bit of them are pretentious, and the rest never want to be social and are gross creepers.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> No :V
> 
> emos are picked on because they're whiny bitches who think they're all one of a kind with their hot topic clothes.
> goths are picked on because they think tripp pants and black shirts make them look deeply intellectual and smarter than everyone else. and they're pretentious.
> ...



Furry is basically summing everything people hate into one thing and being creepy doing it


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

It's like a large pot of AIDs soup.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> No :V
> 
> emos are picked on because they're whiny bitches who think they're all one of a kind with their hot topic clothes.
> goths are picked on because they think tripp pants and black shirts make them look deeply intellectual and smarter than everyone else. and they're pretentious.
> ...



:V


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> :V



U:


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think that is true. I am furry. I where normal clothes >_> and not "tripp pants" or black shirts unless I grab a random shirt out of my closet and its black, which I where black shirts at least 2-3 times a month at max...

I think all this stereotyping should stop. It's getting rediculous honestly. I could understand someones feelings toward a certain "kind" of people every now and then, but I'd like it if you'd think about what your saying cause most of the time, it pertains to probably 1/3 or even less amount of people in this society......


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I don't think that is true. I am furry. I where normal clothes >_> and not "tripp pants" or black shirts unless I grab a random shirt out of my closet and its black, which I where black shirts at least 2-3 times a month at max...
> 
> I think all this stereotyping should stop. It's getting rediculous honestly. I could understand someones feelings toward a certain "kind" of people every now and then, but I'd like it if you'd think about what your saying cause most of the time, it pertains to probably 1/3 or even less amount of people in this society......



It's called steryotyping for a reason guy
it isnt always true or does it pertain to EVERYONE Steryotyping will never stop lol


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Because we're different.
> 
> why are emo's picked on? Because they are different.
> why are goths picked on? Because they are different.
> ...


 I'm an emo goth nerd furry.
Hi.
:3c


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Because they're easy to pick on, plane and simple.


I don't quite fit that description, yet I still get antagonized for being a fur. *Shrug*
Personally, I just ignore the idiots.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't get called a furry because no one knows really. But I do get called names at school by this one supid cowboy kid and I just want to rip his throat out and watch him bleed out >_> He makes me so mad grrrr. but I do ignore him competely, but when I leave I am like all mad >_<


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I don't get called a furry because no one knows really. But I do get called names at school by this one supid cowboy kid and I just want to rip his throat out and watch him bleed out >_> He makes me so mad grrrr. but I do ignore him competely, but when I leave I am like all mad >_<



Dont let it get to you or he wins U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

because most are assholes and have no social life


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wait who's assholes and have no life?

I'll try not to let him get to me Jasterk.......


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

people who pick on furries they have nothing better to do with their life


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I see. I don't really know that feeling of getting picked about my furriness cause, like I said earlier, no one knows XD Lol. Except some friends but sense they are friends they are accepting =]


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 24, 2009)

Its something about all that dog dick that makes people hate us.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think they just can't accept it and think just because we're not all the same, we have to be picked on. It's for every thing and every kind of species of things. I think its just retarded people do this....

Personally I don't make fun of anything except my friend. That is because I pick on him alot. But other than that, I'd have to say im not racist and I never viewed nerds, emos, goths, or anyone of the short as their own thing. I guess that is why I have so many random friends,  I have young friends and old friends and nerdy friends and emo and jock and goth and like almost anything you can imagine. Its epic XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.> thats a load of crap


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its something about all that dog dick that makes people hate us.



lol DOG KAWK


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

It's because we earned that reputation, now shut up.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> It's because we earned that reputation, now shut up.



/thread


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> >.> thats a load of crap



Who are you saying that to? Me >_> It is not. I have friends. then I have friends I hang out with, the friends I dont are the ones I said about all those diff types =] Your just jealous


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Of what? Furfags do not have friends, much like how they have no life.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Firstly, thank you for all the comments. I have noted how reactive some people are here, and as you say that does them no favours at all.

I will make some more points based on what I read.

If these furries that cause the problems were removed at a stroke, would the fandom fail or falter?
Are these members pumping the majority of cash into the 'furry system'?


Wherever you have people of differing age getting together (by whatever means or reason - not just furry), there will always be the risk of friction - even the way that they communicate is subtly different.

Anyway, I aim to only act in a positive manner whilst online here, and even if it only helps a fraction I still feel it worthwhile. To those who only set out to cause upset and problems, I can only say that they have much more free time than me as I feel that wantonly negative actions/postings are dead time whatever the subject at hand. Then again, some people are asking for it.

Lastly, for those who set out to stomp on the furries, is there anything positive at all about the fandom that is worth a mention, or is it all a lost cause?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Of what? Furfags do not have friends, much like how they have no life.



lol setting the bait....


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> If these furries that cause the problems were removed at a stroke, would the fandom fail or falter?
> Are these members pumping the majority of cash into the 'furry system'?



Youd see a big poof of dead activity and they would find something new to whine about


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am confused. I have much of a life. I have more friends than you could imagine. I write stories, I draw, I play games, I love going camping (In fact my very last camping trip I even slept outside, if that gives me any more of a life?) I go hang out with friends usually after school. I get good grades. I am not emo or goth nor am I some furry creep that is in it for the yiff. I have much more of a life. I had this conversation on guild wars because I told them about all the games I beat and they say I have no life and I say ya I do I love to write, then they say you need to get out more, in fact I go camping and four wheeling and on the winters I go ice skating, and even though I did not enjoy it, I went hunting yesterday. I read books and I take part in school clubs. Not only am i smart but I love to run, I do running sports like cross county, indoor track, and outdoor track. If you sit here and make fun of furries, then you my friend, have no life. I have one.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i hate trolls they piss me off


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> i hate trolls they piss me off



if you let them piss you off then they win U:


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

And in fact, several summers ago, I spent *EVERY DAY ALL DAY* outside. It was not enjoyable but I had to. My typicall day during that summer would consist like this: Wake up, eat breakfast, back up a bag full of things to do, go outside, then my mother would bring me out lunch and I wasn't even able to go inside to go to the bathroom more than once a day and then we'd go in for dinner, then forced back outside till dark, then we were allowed to come back inside to do what we pleased for an hour before bed. I probably have been outside more in my life than 30 typicall 15 year old furries put TOGETHER!


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> And in fact, several summers ago, I spent *EVERY DAY ALL DAY* outside. It was not enjoyable but I had to. My typicall day during that summer would consist like this: Wake up, eat breakfast, back up a bag full of things to do, go outside, then my mother would bring me out lunch and I wasn't even able to go inside to go to the bathroom more than once a day and then we'd go in for dinner, then forced back outside till dark, then we were allowed to come back inside to do what we pleased for an hour before bed. I probably have been outside more in my life than 30 typicall 15 year old furries put TOGETHER!



Who are you trying to prove yourself to man?
just curious


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh. Oops. I think it is to toaster. My bad, when I just start into a topic I start babbling like crazy. ROFL just ask chewie >_<


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Oh. Oops. I think it is to toaster. My bad, when I just start into a topic I start babbling like crazy. ROFL just ask chewie >_<



You think he cares lol?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

o.o -.-


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Because when I see "die hard, life long, proud furries!" go around arguing pointless, stupid semantics on the internet, only to take a closer look and find the ones that aren't 14 literally *are* middle-aged, unemployed, and live at home with Momma, I find it humorous.
> 
> And it's more common than you think.


Uh, being an older furry myself (and by "older" I mean 36), I *wish* there more middle-aged furs!  Just go to a con, and you'll see nearly everyone there is high school or college-aged.  Nearly all the rest are in the late 20s.  Then go to the greymuzzle panel (if there even is one) and you'll find less than a dozen furs over 35 there.

And btw, we middle-aged furs almost all have jobs and live and have lived on our own for quite a while.  If we do live with Mom, it's so she won't have to go to a nursing home.


----------



## Conker (Dec 24, 2009)

Because it's so fucking easy to do so.

The stupid RP's mixed with all the horrible porn equates to easy ammo.

And then most furfags over react.

It's so damn lulzy!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> You think he cares lol?



Honestly I dont lol. I just start talking and then It gets all crazy, oh well.....makes me feel better =]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

slow down on da post lol u just went like 60 post in under 50 minutes x.x


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Notice how most were you and taylor.

Take a hint.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I did  Lol my bads. I'll stop soon, I might go soon lol XD but so much to say O_O


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Notice how most were you and taylor.
> 
> Take a hint.



What does that mean?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What does that mean?



it means STFU and stop posting U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i think we talk too much x.x


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm a student with a 3.9 GPA, writer that's had short stories PUBLISHED, a programer that is skilled with Perl and C++, older brother to five, I have friends that are trolls/channers and live in the same city as me, I run 2-3 hours a day ( I'm about 120 lb thanks to that). This is nothing more that a 15 year old's "play time". Also, your grammar sucks and I hate you.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> i think we talk too much x.x


 YES


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aw dang. I didn't know posting a lot was against the rules =[ I'm just communicating and most of it goes along with the topic XD


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm a student with a 3.9 GPA, writer that's had short stories PUBLISHED, a programer that is skilled with Perl and C++, older brother to five, I have friends that are trolls/channers and live in the same city as me, I run 2-3 hours a day ( I'm about 120 lb thanks to that). This is nothing more that a 15 year old's "play time". Also, your grammar sucks and I hate you.



Are you ready for the baww U: ?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm a student with a 3.9 GPA, writer that's had short stories PUBLISHED, a programer that is skilled with Perl and C++, older brother to five, I have friends that are trolls/channers and live in the same city as me, I run 2-3 hours a day ( I'm about 120 lb thanks to that). This is nothing more that a 15 year old's "play time". Also, your grammar sucks and I hate you.



I am glad you care so much about me to notice =]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

pwnd lol u got pwnd


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dude. Your a furry. No mater what you say, I win. 

:V


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol i love this Thread.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Umm okay then. Have fun. But without losers, you can never have a winner.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

There is no cure for being a stupid furry, so I'll be the winner for ever. 

:Â§


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Umm okay then. Have fun. But without losers, you can never have a winner.



Ever heard of dont feed the troll man :U ?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow. So you have nothing to say as a comeback except to say how bad furries are? Wow. You must have no life and think the only real person is you. I hope you get hit by a bus and hospitalized.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> Ever heard of dont feed the troll man :U ?



If it was legal to bite peoples flesh off, I'd fucking feed this troll my teeth. >_> but whatever....Lol. It doesn't bother me none the less. The troll can eat shit all he wants I dont mind =]


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not gning to waste time with trolling a no name furry. Do as you wish; OP isn't even posting.
/thread


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm not gning to waste time with trolling a no name furry. Do as you wish; OP isn't even posting.
> /thread



yeah where did op go U: ?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> If you sit here and make fun of furries, then you my friend, have no life.


  Because it takes so long to make a Furry mad.  OP's can spend two minutes making a thread, leave for a week, and come back with the drama _still_ overflowing from the thread.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

What does OP mean?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What does OP mean?



Original Poster


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

ITT: idiots
sept for a few like toaster cuz toasters are cool


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm here! I did make one reply, but its Christmas Eve and i'm getting the mulled wine ready. Smells nice too!

Will be watching and commenting here when I get a moment later on.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

fuck you toaster gtfo and go to your gay ass anti furry sites you little fuck i dont give a shit you can say all you want about me being a furry and how you will always win but your wrong because when you die lonely then youll realize how ignorant youve been all your life so fuck you


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> fuck you toaster gtfo and go to your gay ass anti furry sites you little fuck i dont give a shit you can say all you want about me being a furry and how you will always win but your wrong because when you die lonely then youll realize how ignorant youve been all your life so fuck you


 

Hey now! Don't get so reactive. Just let it go and don't feed the toaster - it eats more than bread!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I can imagine it now. 2012 happens and all the furries gather together and we attack the trolls sense there is no rules and we can rip their throats out with our teeth and laugh as they bleed all we want and not get in trouble =] That would be awesome ^_^


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.>


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

K sorry. I was bored so I thought I'd think of something nice ^_^ I think its a wonderful dream =]


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> fuck you toaster gtfo and go to your gay ass anti furry sites you little fuck i dont give a shit you can say all you want about me being a furry and how you will always win but your wrong because when you die lonely then youll realize how ignorant youve been all your life so fuck you



Lol silly furrys


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>>


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> sense there is no rules and we can rip their throats out with our teeth and laugh as they bleed all we want and not get in trouble =] That would be awesome ^_^


Because remember people, murder is fun and Furries are more understanding than regular people 

Also, slight flaw in your plan:  In order to rip a "troll"s throat out with your teeth (which are quite obviously still human ones), you need to get yourself in a position that you can bite their neck.  Do you really think you'll be able to get around the rolls of fat on their neck?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Do you really think you'll be able to get around the rolls of fat on their neck?



Lol yeah learn your troll anatomy U:


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

You are so true.... Ya I am sure it is possible =] Just rip out there neck piece by piece. I am sure it wouldn't be too hard.....


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

bwuahahahaha


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> fuck you toaster gtfo and go to your gay ass anti furry sites you little fuck i dont give a shit you can say all you want about me being a furry and how you will always win but your wrong because when you die lonely then youll realize how ignorant youve been all your life so fuck you


you WILL not last here....


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

o rly


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> o rly



YA RLY

GB2GAIA


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i fucking hate gaia


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> i fucking hate gaia



I'm sure you do o;


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

and im not leaving


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

no one is telling you to leave...


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

some one said to go back to gaia >.>


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

WTF is gaia!!? O_O >_>


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

a gay ass site lol


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> WTF is gaia!!? O_O >_>


google is your friend


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

GOoooOOOgle


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess google is.....


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm guess gaia is the major online hangout and not the greek goddess of earth and the mother of cronus and the titans. XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

No one picks on furries because they are furries. People get picked on, or at least feel like they're getting picked on when in fact people are just asking them to stop acting like retards, because they're stupid. It just looks like people deliberately pick on furries because most furries are pretty fucking stupid :V .

Also good to see you again toaster, how have you been :] ?


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Mostly sick man, flu hit my family hard as hell. 

Nice to see you again. Troll anyone stupid of late?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Mostly sick man, flu hit my family hard as hell.
> 
> Nice to see you again. Troll anyone stupid of late?



Sorry you're not feeling well. When I get sick I usually just kick it's ass with Full Throttle and Dayquil, but I'm pretty sure if there was a doctor here they'd tell you that's a shit idea :V .

Nice work on this thread BTW, the butthurt is almost palpable :] .


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

i dunno who the toaster is, but i like him.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I was Ornais. I got meaner and became your common evil toaster.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 24, 2009)

we're different. society outcasts the different. end of discussion.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

This is the best thread ever. Seriously. I love the retarded furries, they bring me joy.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> This is the best thread ever. Seriously. I love the retarded furries, they bring me joy.



Dio sucks a dick. just sayin' :V he's a damn mess now.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Dio sucks a dick. just sayin' :V he's a damn mess now.


 
thatsanotanice.....  and besides, we all are a mess^^


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Dio sucks a dick. just sayin' :V he's a damn mess now.



Dio is a fucking god of metal and you shut your whore mouth damnit! Also I feel like it's my fault that he's all fucked up now because I used his name on this website... I should make a new account to redeem him...


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Dio is a fucking god of metal and you shut your whore mouth damnit! Also I feel like it's my fault that he's all fucked up now because I used his name on this website... I should make a new account to redeem him...



You ruined him you Furfag


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Dio is a fucking god of metal and you shut your whore mouth damnit! Also I feel like it's my fault that he's all fucked up now because I used his name on this website... I should make a new account to redeem him...



Dio was nothing special.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Dio was nothing special.


 Shut up you damned liar! Anyways this thread needs to get back on topic. The reason people mock furries is because 99% of them are fucked up. There I said it...


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> The reason people mock furries is because 99% of them are fucked up. There I said it...



Dio musta been a furry then.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Dio musta been a furry then.



Oh fuck don't even start the retarded "X FAMOUS PERSON IS A FURRY!" bullshit! Nothing good can come from that...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> we're different. society outcasts the different. end of discussion.



Wrong. Society doesn't care if you're different, it only casts you out when you're an idiot about it :V .


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Oh fuck don't even start the retarded "X FAMOUS PERSON IS A FURRY!" bullshit! Nothing good can come from that...


 
nothing good came from your mom


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> nothing good came from your mom



Wicked burn U:


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Wrong. Society doesn't care if you're different, it only casts you out when you're an idiot about it :V .


 
you are only taking into account the mental aspects.  What about deformities? Those people are shunned


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

The furries left, just let the thread die.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

What the fuck is going on? Seriously, why does there need to be fighting. I mean come on, if your troll just leave and go get a life. I can understand if you dislike furries, I can't blame you, lots are gay are somewhat werid, BUT WHO GIVES A SHIT! They are how they are and you'll never do anything to sit here and say furries are dumb. I suggest the person who ever started this ban all the trolls. What is the point? You are ruining your own reputation allowing such chaos. Why can't we just have a furry forum and you trolls go get your own forum to talk shit about us okay? I'd like to live my life with peace and fullfillment, not stereotypicall shit heads who like to stand and call be things and think they are so cool just cause they hate furries. Well I have news for you, your not the first one, nor the coolest one, just because you say furries are gay and immature. Just run along now and go buttfuck each other. Just because we're furries doesn't mean we like gay things or sexually attractive to animals, we just enjoy the thought of anthro so GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seriously, why does there need to be fighting. I mean come on, if your troll just leave and go get a life. I can understand if you dislike furries, I can't blame you, lots are gay are somewhat werid, BUT WHO GIVES A SHIT! They are how they are and you'll never do anything to sit here and say furries are dumb. I suggest the person who ever started this ban all the trolls. What is the point? You are ruining your own reputation allowing such chaos. Why can't we just have a furry forum and you trolls go get your own forum to talk shit about us okay? I'd like to live my life with peace and fullfillment, not stereotypicall shit heads who like to stand and call be things and think they are so cool just cause they hate furries. Well I have news for you, your not the first one, nor the coolest one, just because you say furries are gay and immature. Just run along now and go buttfuck each other. Just because we're furries doesn't mean we like gay things or sexually attractive to animals, we just enjoy the thought of anthro so GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!


 
jeez calm down...


----------



## Vintage (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seriously, why does there need to be fighting. I mean come on, if your troll just leave and go get a life. I can understand if you dislike furries, I can't blame you, lots are gay are somewhat werid, BUT WHO GIVES A SHIT! They are how they are and you'll never do anything to sit here and say furries are dumb. I suggest the person who ever started this ban all the trolls. What is the point? You are ruining your own reputation allowing such chaos. Why can't we just have a furry forum and you trolls go get your own forum to talk shit about us okay? I'd like to live my life with peace and fullfillment, not stereotypicall shit heads who like to stand and call be things and think they are so cool just cause they hate furries. Well I have news for you, your not the first one, nor the coolest one, just because you say furries are gay and immature. Just run along now and go buttfuck each other. Just because we're furries doesn't mean we like gay things or sexually attractive to animals, we just enjoy the thought of anthro so GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!





> just because you say furries are gay and immature



hmmmmmmmmm

off topic: who is the coolest troll? i'm sure there's an award for this stuff.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> you are only taking into account the mental aspects.  What about deformities? Those people are shunned



It's not our fault they're depressing :V .



Toaster said:


> The furries left, just let the thread die.





Taylor325 said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seriously, why does there need to be fighting. I mean come on, if your troll just leave and go get a life. I can understand if you dislike furries, I can't blame you, lots are gay are somewhat werid, BUT WHO GIVES A SHIT! They are how they are and you'll never do anything to sit here and say furries are dumb. I suggest the person who ever started this ban all the trolls. What is the point? You are ruining your own reputation allowing such chaos. Why can't we just have a furry forum and you trolls go get your own forum to talk shit about us okay? I'd like to live my life with peace and fullfillment, not stereotypicall shit heads who like to stand and call be things and think they are so cool just cause they hate furries. Well I have news for you, your not the first one, nor the coolest one, just because you say furries are gay and immature. Just run along now and go buttfuck each other. Just because we're furries doesn't mean we like gay things or sexually attractive to animals, we just enjoy the thought of anthro so GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!



You were saying :V ?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 24, 2009)

It's because you all have sex with animals I don't though because I'm not like that but you are I can tell.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Teto said:


> It's because you all have sex with animals I don't though because I'm not like that but you are I can tell.


 
shut up motha licka. you don't know me :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> shut up motha licka. you don't know me :3


I know you enough to tell you that I've never been more in love with you.

Whoever you are.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

Teto said:


> It's because you all have sex with animals I don't though because I'm not like that but you are I can tell.


he got the right idea!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> 2)  The mockery of those who are dumb enough to try printing Furry Porn in the library (look at Zeke's thread in R&R a while back)



It's still funny to this day.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Teto said:


> I know you enough to tell you that I've never been more in love with you.
> 
> Whoever you are.


 
haha thanks


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> nothing good came from your mom



 Nou!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seriously, why does there need to be fighting. I mean come on, if your troll just leave and go get a life. I can understand if you dislike furries, I can't blame you, lots are gay are somewhat werid, BUT WHO GIVES A SHIT! They are how they are and you'll never do anything to sit here and say furries are dumb. I suggest the person who ever started this ban all the trolls. What is the point? You are ruining your own reputation allowing such chaos. Why can't we just have a furry forum and you trolls go get your own forum to talk shit about us okay? I'd like to live my life with peace and fullfillment, not stereotypicall shit heads who like to stand and call be things and think they are so cool just cause they hate furries. Well I have news for you, your not the first one, nor the coolest one, just because you say furries are gay and immature. Just run along now and go buttfuck each other. Just because we're furries doesn't mean we like gay things or sexually attractive to animals, we just enjoy the thought of anthro so GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!



lol furries.

And the OP isn't a troll.



Taylor325 said:


> I'm serious to all you trolls. If you think the more you bug us the less furry we'll be but its the exact opposite. The more you offend our furry side the more attached to it we'll be and the more we'll defend it.



You get little done when trying to defend a fandom that has a history of leaving the door open and letting all assortments of vermin coming in. All you can do is educate and take care of cleaning up the inside of the fandom first. Other than that, lighten up and don't be a furfag.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd quote my last post but I'm too lazy to dig it up for people to ignore again.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dammit. No mater how much truth and logic I smash into your face, you still act like a moron. You know nothing of the fandom, so just lurk more.

:V


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm serious to all you trolls. If you think the more you bug us the less furry we'll be but its the exact opposite. The more you offend our furry side the more attached to it we'll be and the more we'll defend it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

The reason why people pick on furries is because they are the internet's lulzcows, right there next to the Twihards and Juggalos.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I'm serious to all you trolls. If you think the more you bug us the less furry we'll be but its the exact opposite. The more you offend our furry side the more attached to it we'll be and the more we'll defend it.


 They don't think that.

They just find your reactions funny.

As do I.


----------



## Ricia (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seriously, why does there need to be fighting. I mean come on, if your troll just leave and go get a life. I can understand if you dislike furries, I can't blame you, lots are gay are somewhat werid, BUT WHO GIVES A SHIT! They are how they are and you'll never do anything to sit here and say furries are dumb. I suggest the person who ever started this ban all the trolls. What is the point? You are ruining your own reputation allowing such chaos. Why can't we just have a furry forum and you trolls go get your own forum to talk shit about us okay? I'd like to live my life with peace and fullfillment, not stereotypicall shit heads who like to stand and call be things and think they are so cool just cause they hate furries. Well I have news for you, your not the first one, nor the coolest one, just because you say furries are gay and immature. Just run along now and go buttfuck each other. Just because we're furries doesn't mean we like gay things or sexually attractive to animals, we just enjoy the thought of anthro so GO FUCK YOURSELVES!!


 
Didn't you say you were a writer? I'd fix everything wrong with your post but I don't have several hours.

Calm down. Wait, never mind don't calm down. This shit storm is the best Christmas present ever.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I'm serious to all you trolls. If you think the more you bug us the less furry we'll be but its the exact opposite. The more you offend our furry side the more attached to it we'll be and the more we'll defend it.



That's the point :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's the point :V .



Oh you. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Didn't you say you were a writer? I'd fix everything wrong with your post but I don't have several hours.
> 
> Calm down. Wait, never mind don't calm down. This shit storm is the best Christmas present ever.



We need more drama.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I'm serious to all you trolls. If you think the more you bug us the less furry we'll be but its the exact opposite. The more you offend our furry side the more attached to it we'll be and the more we'll defend it.


you know why they attack you? because instead of ignoring em like you should you argue with them.
this is why furries are easy targets...they feel the need to defend themselves


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

ive tried trolling a couple of times. its rather fun, but gets you nowhere...


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> IThe more you offend our furry side



Gonna say it now, before anyone else:  Hobby.  You don't have a chess-side.  You don't have a Star Wars-side.  You don't have a reading-side.  You don't have a Furry-side.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

The answers posted here answered my question perfectly, but I cannot but help feel a little saddened.

How it lead to what I read on pages 4 and 5 I cannot say, but I have been left speechless. One of my guests just asked "what are you reading?" - I was going to show her but thought better of it. I am left shaking my head here.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> The answers posted here answered my question perfectly, but I cannot but help feel a little saddened.
> 
> How it lead to what I read on pages 4 and 5 I cannot say, but I have been left speechless. One of my guests just asked "what are you reading?" - I was going to show her but thought better of it. I am left shaking my head here.



You are better off explaining than showing.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> The answers posted here answered my question perfectly, but I cannot but help feel a little saddened.


You're 31, and you're saddened by e-drama caused by Furries?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

In case any of you are still wondering. This is why, this right here :V .


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In case any of you are still wondering. This is why, this right here :V .


 
but not all furries are into the whole baby rape scene


----------



## Ricia (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In case any of you are still wondering. This is why, this right here :V .


 
Such cute art for such a disgusting topic. I fully understand the whole MKINYK but do we need clubs for it? Just ew.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In case any of you are still wondering. This is why, this right here :V .


i asked 4chan why they hated furries once...
the majority said they fuck animals 
and quite a few people in /d/ have a thing for diapers
your logic is invalid


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Didn't you say you were a writer? I'd fix everything wrong with your post but I don't have several hours.
> 
> Calm down. Wait, never mind don't calm down. This shit storm is the best Christmas present ever.



I did not say I was a writer, I say I like to write. And FYI, I have every right to post my grammar and mistakes however I see fit, only when I am writing my stories or in a truly important conversation do I do what is necessary.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> but not all furries are into the whole baby rape scene



It's not the actions presented in the comic, it's the attitude. The whole thing is a beautifully complete microcosm for almost everything that's wrong with the furry fandom and why people hate furries. Aside from raping animals there's nothing furries do that people care that much about, no one gives a shit about the fact that they're furries, no one cares about their fetishes. The problem is all in the attitude furries have. Trolls aren't the problem, furries are :V .


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not the actions presented in the comic, it's the attitude. The whole thing is a beautifully complete microcosm for almost everything that's wrong with the furry fandom and why people hate furries. Aside from raping animals there's nothing furries do that people care that much about, no one gives a shit about the fact that they're furries, no one cares about their fetishes. The problem is all in the attitude furries have. Trolls aren't the problem, furries are :V .



Basically this sums it allllll up U: for any of you that havent gotten it yet.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not the actions presented in the comic, it's the attitude. The whole thing is a beautifully complete microcosm for almost everything that's wrong with the furry fandom and why people hate furries. Aside from raping animals there's nothing furries do that people care that much about, no one gives a shit about the fact that they're furries, no one cares about their fetishes. The problem is all in the attitude furries have. Trolls aren't the problem, furries are :V .


 
there are trolls that are furries. and yes, some furries need to loosen up because most of the time the trolls are either only kidding or so stupid that their opinion does not matter whatsoever


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 24, 2009)

we're in a society where gays, transgenders, different nationalities, and any people outside of the "norm" are constantly persecuted, murdered, and all-around hated. 'nuff said.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> we're in a society where gays, transgenders, different nationalities, and any people outside of the "norm" are constantly persecuted, murdered, and all-around hated. 'nuff said.



You're not comparing mean internet words to hate crimes are you :V ?


----------



## Ben (Dec 24, 2009)

More often than not, people use the furry fandom as a means of escapism. Generally, if you need to seek a form of escapism, there's typically something wrong with your life in-person. However, internet escapism only works for so long, as the issues that plague your life will eventually trickle into the way you act online. Some people are smart enough to be able to recognize these people from the get go, but regardless, it always becomes evident sooner or later.

Basically, unstable people are furries because it's easier to pretend that you're an animal person, than have to deal with the issues in your life. Some of you are decent, but this is the norm for the most part.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're not comparing mean internet words to hate crimes are you :V ?




just saying. people hate furries for pretty much the same reason they hate everyone else in the world. we're different, and the bad 5% of our society is generalized for prejudice against the rest of us.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Ben said:


> More often than not, people use the furry fandom as a means of escapism. Generally, if you need to seek a form of escapism, there's typically something wrong with your life in-person. However, internet escapism only works for so long, as the issues that plague your life will eventually trickle into the way you act online. Some people are smart enough to be able to recognize these people from the get go, but regardless, it always becomes evident sooner or later.
> 
> Basically, unstable people are furries because it's easier to pretend that you're an animal person, than have to deal with the issues in your life. Some of you are decent, but this is the norm for the most part.


 
Not always.  There are those that are genuinely sexually attracted to anthropomorphicism


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> just saying. people hate furries for pretty much the same reason they hate everyone else in the world. we're different, and the bad 5% of our society is generalized for prejudice against the rest of us.



Wrong. Read the last few pages of this thread :V .


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well then I am here to say this. It is neither furries or trolls that started this. It is both of us. Most furries just want to be with their own "kind" and to find people like them. Then some furries are creeps, agreed, and they make weird things like yiff and what not and then this is misunderstood and tooken wrong by certain people and they grow a hate upon furries and then they start saying how gay or animal raping they are. When in fact, most of them are not. I am done fighting, this has gone on long enough. I am here to say this, not one or the other started this mess, it was both of us. I am here to say I am sorry. And if you are man, straight, normal enough as a troll, then I suggest you fess up, say your part, tell the furries you are sorry, and be man enough to live with it. For I am saying this today, today for all the furries, I stand here against you, not to fight, not to argue, but to apologize for both of our misconvienences and to hope that you can be man enough to say this back and be on your way. If you honestly still decide to hate furries, I understand, but can you at least go make your own website about hating furries so that we can both be at piece and stop this madness and chaos?


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Well then I am here to say this. It is *neither* furries or trolls that started this. It is *both* of us. Most furries just want to be with their own "kind" and to find people like them. Then some furries are creeps, agreed, and they make weird things like yiff and what not and then this is misunderstood and tooken wrong by certain people and they grow a hate upon furries and then they start saying how gay or animal raping they are. When in fact, most of them are not. I am done fighting, this has gone on long enough. I am here to say this, not one or the other started this mess, it was both of us. I am here to say I am sorry. And if you are man, straight, normal enough as a troll, then I suggest you fess up, say your part, tell the furries you are sorry, and be man enough to live with it. For I am saying this today, today for all the furries, I stand here against you, not to fight, not to argue, but to apologize for both of our misconvienences and to hope that you can be man enough to say this back and be on your way. If you honestly still decide to hate furries, I understand, but can you at least go make your own website about hating furries so that we can both be at piece and stop this madness and chaos?


 
?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm sick and tired of this bull shit and I haven't even been here for a week. I joined Fur Affinity to enjoy how I am and to meet and talk and share with other people about furries and to enjoy myself. I did come here to be harassed and attacked by trolls.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> words



What do you mean their own kind. You don't define yourself and your life by your hobbies/fetishes do you :V ?


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I'm sick and tired of this bull shit and I haven't even been here for a week. I joined Fur Affinity to enjoy how I am and to meet and talk and share with other people about furries and to enjoy myself. I did come here to be harassed and attacked by trolls.


 
That is what happened to me when I made my thread against homophobes.  They swarmed me like bees


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What do you mean their own kind. You don't define yourself and your life by your hobbies/fetishes do you :V ?


he looks like he does...


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What do you mean their own kind. You don't define yourself and your life by your hobbies/fetishes do you :V ?



In fact, I do, I love to write and play games, there for I am heading in the profession of a writer and I am a gamer. You life is not defined by hobbies but it has a very high, almost crazy, impact upon it. Therefore, I do define my life by my hobbies and by whatever else about me. I AM A FURRY. And I am proud to say it!


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> In fact, I do, I love to write and play games, there for I am heading in the profession of a writer and I am a gamer. You life is not defined by hobbies but it has a very high, almost crazy, impact upon it. Therefore, I do define my life by my hobbies and by whatever else about me. I AM A FURRY. And I am proud to say it!



Are you a murry purry in RL U: do you bark and stuff?


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I AM A FURRY. And I am proud to say it!


you had a chance to earn our respect but i think now you blew it...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> In fact, I do, I love to write and play games, there for I am heading in the profession of a writer and I am a gamer. You life is not defined by hobbies but it has a very high, almost crazy, impact upon it. Therefore, I do define my life by my hobbies and by whatever else about me. I AM A FURRY. And I am proud to say it!



Liking animal head people is not an accomplishment, there's nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 24, 2009)

This is why people hate furries


			
				Taylor325 said:
			
		

> I am here to say, we need to make an impact upon trolls and the site owner. I thought if we all stood up together, announce you are a furry, say you are proud, and if literally hundreds of furries did so, there is no way trolls would want to bother us for right now.... I am saying this to you, for all furries, protect who you are and what you're hobbies are, protect it the best you can. Pass this on to every furry you know, link together as one, as we can get rid of these trolls.




Now kindly gtfo


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> In fact, I do, I love to write and play games, there for I am heading in the profession of a writer and I am a gamer. You life is not defined by hobbies but it has a very high, almost crazy, impact upon it. Therefore, I do define my life by my hobbies and by whatever else about me. I AM A FURRY. And I am proud to say it!


 
I'm sorry but you have a lot to learn about being a furry


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate stupid people like you. The fandom isn't your support group, so just leave. You are the cancer that is killing off furries, not trolls. It's natures way of saying fuck you. Now take your poor grammar and drama and just leave. Or stop using the internet.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Furfags are a virus, and we are the cure :V .


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Furfags are a virus, and we are the cure :V .



So furrys think they are neo U: ?


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I found a cure for stupid people! I call it the shotgun!


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, time to educate you _Dummkopfs_ in the way of the troll. -_-

Rule number 1. All trolls are in it for the lolz. They enjoy watching your reactions, no matter what they are.

Rule Number 2. If you ignore a troll, it will eventually leave. "Don't feed the troll". Sound familiar?

Rule Number 3. DON'T try to speak out against them like Taylor, just ignore them.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I found a cure for stupid people! I call it the shotgun!


 
or you could convince them that their lives are meaningless and get them to kill themselves.  like that woman on the news awhile back


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That is silly :3


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Orlynao?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> So furrys think they are neo U: ?



That would explain all the faggy leather trench coats you see at cons, and here I figured furries just wore them to try to hide how fat they are :V .


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol, fat people. Lulz, teh furries.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That would explain all the faggy leather trench coats you see at cons, and here I figured furries just wore them to try to hide how fat they are :V .




Yeah gives a good explanation dont it U:

ive sadly heard furrys talking about the matrix and how they wish it was real i literally wanted to choked them....


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> Yeah gives a good explanation dont it U:
> 
> ive sadly heard furrys talking about the matrix and how they wish it was real i literally wanted to choked them....



Then maybe the machines could turn them into the nightmarish amalgamation of tits and dogboners they've always wanted to be :V .


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Then maybe the machines could turn them into the nightmarish amalgamation of tits and dogboners they've always wanted to be :V .



You have probably just described some huge group of furrys inner fetish U: and some outer.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Now the mulled wine has taken effect I can read through and all this and have a few chuckles. Attaman, I have helped on forums for a few years, but these are something else! Anyway, it was a real eye opener.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> You have probably just described some huge group of furrys inner fetish U: and some outer.



Hey don't trivialize it like that, it's more than just a fetish. Nightmarish conglomerations of tits and dogboners is who they are on inside, for real man :V .


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey don't trivialize it like that, it's more than just a fetish. Nightmarish conglomerations of tits and dogboners is who they are on inside, for real man :V .



How insensitive of me please excuse me i need to go perform seppuku :U


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> How insensitive of me please excuse me i need to go perform seppuku :U



Insensitive is right, you're mocking their religion and that makes you worse than a hundred hitlers :V .


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

lolwut


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> lolwut



That's right, a whole big bucket of hitlers :V .


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Insensitive is right, you're mocking their religion and that makes you worse than a hundred hitlers :V .



I think being what the furrys call hitler would be an honor in some lights U:


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> I think being what the furrys call hitler would be an honor in some lights U:


 
if hitler was a german shepard...no pun intended


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> if hitler was a german shepard...no pun intended



Indeed​


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Hilter showed me how to fit 4,000 furfags into a single ash tray. He's a smart man he is.

:V


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Hilter showed me how to fit 4,000 furfags into a single ash try. He's a smart man he is.
> 
> :V



The man was a legend in his own way......educated


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Furfags are a virus, and we are the cure :V .



Well i've been called a furfag,sometimes a furby on certain non-furry forums.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Well i've been called a furfag



Yes, you are what I'm talking about :V .


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Well i've been called a furfag,sometimes a furby on certain non-furry forums.



Right on Que :U


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Axel, just ignore them.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Will Frost said:


> Axel, just ignore them.



Yes just like this fine fellow here U:


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> Yes just like this fine fellow here U:


 
who me? biiiiiitch!


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> who me? biiiiiitch!



OH YEAH FUCK YOU GUN DO ABOUT IT U:<


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> OH YEAH FUCK YOU GUN DO ABOUT IT U:<


 
go on a coke binge


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> go on a coke binge



Dr rockso Would be jealous U:


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'ma sommon'n mah hitler!

This thread is epic, we were able to pin-point almost everything that makes a furry unlikable.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'ma sommon'n mah hitler!
> 
> This thread is epic, we were able to pin-point *almost* everything that makes a furry unlikable.



Almost yes
but still so many other things.


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

*Clears my throat* Now then, what did I tell you all?
You ignored them, and they left.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Will Frost said:


> *Clears my throat* Now then, what did I tell you all?
> You ignored them, and they left.



LOL no U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.> i had to go


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> >.> i had to go



He meant the trolls not you U:


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Meh. You're not a very good troll, anyway. *Shrug*


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Will Frost said:


> Meh. You're not a very good troll, anyway. *Shrug*



I dont try to be :3 <3


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Meh. I gotta go for the night anyway. I'll laugh at you some more tomorrow.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Will Frost said:


> Meh. I gotta go for the night anyway. I'll laugh at you some more tomorrow.



I'm sure you will

But while your on here ill be doing other things U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.> *sighs*


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> >.> *sighs*



Your posts are becoming extremely bland U:

Run out of shit to say?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

not really i just dont feel like dealing with it


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> not really i just dont feel like dealing with it



Someones learning C:

silly furrys


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.>


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Chewie, don't even acknowledge his existance.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2009)

whining fuckin' maggots


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Will Frost said:


> Chewie, don't even acknowledge his existance.



C:>


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> This thread is epic, we were able to pin-point almost everything that makes a furry unlikable.



Every fandom have it's good, it's bad and it's ugly side.

Your just wasting your time. At least some of us are artist money makers. Trolls aren't.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> Every fandom have it's good, it's bad and it's ugly side.
> 
> Your just wasting your time. At least some of us are artist money makers. You aren't.



ONLY IF YOU DRAW HAWT DAWGGIE KAWKS U:!!!!


----------



## Revy (Dec 24, 2009)

ive never been picked on for being furry

u jus must be a sensitive pussy


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> Every fandom have it's good, it's bad and it's ugly side.
> 
> Your just wasting your time. At least some of us are artist money makers. Trolls aren't.



What if you're posting while at work?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

There was one furry who was proud.
He doesn't come back to the library anymore. Why? He was caught printing pr0ns and threw a hissy fit when I said it wasn't allowed.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There was one furry who was proud.
> He doesn't come back to the library anymore. Why? He was caught printing pr0ns and threw a hissy fit when I said it wasn't allowed.



Surprise me this does not U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

so i like parties how bout u guys


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> so i like parties how bout u guys



Just no


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> What if you're posting while at work?



Internet artists get paid whether they work or not.

Smart people build systems that generate income 24/7, especially passive income.  This can include starting a business, building a web site, becoming an investor, or generating royalty income from creative work.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i would make money but i suck at drawing :x


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> Internet artists get paid whether they work or not.
> 
> *Smart people* build systems that generate income 24/7, especially passive income.  This can include starting a business, building a web site, becoming an investor, or generating royalty income from creative work.



See bold U:


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> Internet artists get paid whether they work or not.
> 
> Smart people build systems that generate income 24/7, especially passive income.  This can include starting a business, building a web site, becoming an investor, or generating royalty income from creative work.



So are you generating income right now by making annoying posts?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> So are you generating income right now by making annoying posts?



The best way AMIRITE?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> Surprise me this does not U:



Who doesn't love a good public hissy fit when the offender knows they are in the wrong?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Who doesn't love a good public hissy fit when the offender knows they are in the wrong?



Furries dont |:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

why are you even on a furrie site if you dont like them i really would like to know im not trying to be an ass i just never understood


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> why are you even on a furrie site if you dont like them i really would like to know im not trying to be an ass i just never understood



CAUSE I DRAW PURTY ARTS :B


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol



Dont deny my purty arts U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

*deny hammer pops out* *hits him on head* >.>


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> *deny hammer pops out* *hits him on head* >.>



OH YOU C:


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

bwuahahah


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 24, 2009)

IMHO,if anyone doesn't like me for being a furry,then tough shit.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

ya srsly


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 24, 2009)

This thread is basically the fandom in a nutshell


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 24, 2009)

Um, because nerds get picked on. :/


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> IMHO,if anyone doesn't like me for being a furry,then tough shit.



okay
but what if its a hot chick

or i guess in your case a dude


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

OH YOU SILLY FURRYS U:

NI NI AND MERRY SHITMAS  <3


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> See bold U:









Imagine a big pie, now cut the pie in 4 equal quadrants so that you have 4 pieces of pie. Each quadrants, each piece of pie will represent a group of people. Now, first portion of the pie belongs to what i call, the smart people. These are the people that thru their actions, gain things themselves whatever they be material or emotional or any type of relationship or approaching or anything that makes them feel good. They personaly gain from what it is that they are doing and others gain aswell as a buy product of this. So they personaly gain, society gain, and society by being better helps individuals to be better and this create a cicle that feeds on itself. That's the way smart peoples act. They gain and others gain at the same time.

Now the second piece of pie, belongs to what i call ''the ignorant'' people. The victims. These are the people that benefits everyone else exept for themselves. They are the ones that helps and change the world at ther expence while they suffer. Other out doing work while not getting paid and generaly, these are the victims, these are the peoples that as been convinced by ther parents, by society, by ther teacher, by ther friends. One must ignore on his own needs and wants, and desire and prosperity. Only care about the others. These are the ignorant people, they are victims.

The third piece of pie belongs to what i call the criminal people. These are the people that only care about themselves at the expence of other people, other groups at the expence of society. Not only at the expence but usualy they also cause suffering. Depriving other people of there right, there freedom, there possession...ect These evil people belong to take advantage of ignorant people sort of a SNM relationship going on here. The ignorant person believes that is her/his duty to just help other people, while they suffer themselves and the evil people like that. Oh yes, they realy do like that. They use the ignorant people so they can gain everything that need at the expence of the others. These are the evil people.

Now the fourth and final group wich is the stupid people. These are the people that just cause chaos, create problems in other peoples lives while not benefiting themselves. So they are harming themselves and they are harming others in the processes. Which means they gain anything. Society gains nothing, they both loose and these stupid people go on doing ther stupid act causing chaos for themselves and for others. That is what defines stupid, it as nothing to do with IQ scores or test, it as nothing to do with diplomas or knowledge... nothing to do with that. Stupidity is an attribute of a person that can only do harm to himself and to others without even realizing what it is that he is loosing, others are loosing, He as nothing to gain in society. Nothing to gain. These people are completely stupid.

Now my question to you is, Where do you think you belong?

Wich group of people best represent your actions, your lifestyle, your choices. Are you going to be the ignorant victim that is out there to please everyone and spend your life, waste your life trying to please other people that would never be pleased because there can be no happyness on other people's suffering unless your an evil person ? Are you gonna be a smart person ? Benefit yourself, help others benefit in the processes, look at your own means and feelings... not just your parents and surroundings or you just gonna be the stupid person that's on the instinct without thinking. Rushes into things... creates chaos... ruch out.... ruins himself... ruins his family... ruins relationship... ruins friendship. Just pure stupidity.

Where do you think you belong? What's all i have to say.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

o.o dunno


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

i dont know
probably wherever the liberal moderates fall
or the boot on the back of my head


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2009)

This topic surely has gone *WAY OFF TOPIC*..a topic asking why we're despised yet some people are reacting in response to criticism the very same way what was asked.

@Taylor325 and chewie: This is why some people, even other furries don't like us..stupid ass responses like what I've seen here.

Also Taylor325, more paragraph breaks...I hate walls of text.

@Dio is Awesome: Obvious troll is obvious.

Hell, I am even amused and sometimes disgusted by some of the things other furries do.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

Glaice said:


> This topic surely has gone *WAY OFF TOPIC*..a topic asking why we're despised yet some people are reacting in response to criticism the very same way what was asked.
> 
> @Taylor325 and chewie: This is why some people, even other furries don't like us..stupid ass responses like what I've seen here.
> 
> ...


im sorry :/


----------



## Earfolds (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> [...]
> Where do you think you belong? What's all i have to say.



That's actually an interesting post there. I'm not sure I agree with everything you had to say, but it's certainly a worthwhile read.

In answering your question, I would probably go in the top left quarter, if only because I don't really pay attention to my own needs but do get a rise out of helping others. I'm not sure if gaining pleasure from such is enough to put me in the "smart" person's group in your view, though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> IMHO,if anyone doesn't like me for being a furry,then tough shit.



People don't dislike you because you're a furry, they dislike you because you're a hooker on second life and you won't shut up about denim cutoffs :V .


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

>.>


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Humans are afraid of anything they don't understand. We don't understand death, so we're scared of it. They don't understand the fandom, so they mock and pick on us at our expense.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 25, 2009)

Geek said:


> Where do you think you belong? What's all i have to say.


 
That was interesting - and worth reading, however the 'smarts' need 'victims' to operate. Simon Cowell is a 'smart', but without his flunkies and behind the scenes support, he, and people like him, would not get on so well. Remember, some people must sacrifice themselves for others - even if they don't really want to. Those caring for the elderly, aid workers and similar - if they all worked in head office giving commands, then nothing would get done. Someone must get their hands dirty. Some of these 'victims' are really quite visionary, and have ideas and make changes behind the scenes that make a real difference.

I like to think that there is a broad spectrum of people in the furry fandom, and from reading various posting here over the last few months, some are really strongly worded, concise and interesting - maybe written by a smart?


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 25, 2009)

What amazes me is that there hasn't been any moderator or Admin action against known trolls yet. >_>


----------



## Attaman (Dec 25, 2009)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Humans are afraid of anything they don't understand.


I, personally, am sick of this excuse (no offense to you Doctor, from what I've seen in threads you're a pretty rational member of this fandom).  We don't fear space.  We don't fear physics.  We don't fear the bottom of the ocean.  We don't fear our brains.  We don't fear _Sham-wow_.  Most of the time I see this, it's immediately responded to with:


			
				Doctor Timewolf said:
			
		

> They don't understand the fandom, so they mock and pick on us at our expense.


I, personally, don't consider myself a part of the fandom.  However, I have observed it and its members for almost three years now both on its own forums and on predominantly non-Furry sites.  I have a decent inkling of the fandom.  It is a hobby, through and through.

However, it's also full of a _lot_ of nutters that take it too far.  Those that treat their interest in anthropomorphic animals as a sex, a race, or - in some cases - as defining them as _no longer human_.  I've seen that not all the art is porn, and practically every "troll" / unaware person knows this.  However, there is a _lot_ of porn, and porn sells.  

To go on with what I mean:  A predominantly Furry forum, based on a series of comics.  One artist offers bust chart.  Within month, $3000+ are made.  Within 4 months, people are asking for some of the characters to be _redone with more titty_.  Three months after the chart (or about a month before asking for the redo), different artist comes out that they're in a financial crisis and may lose their home.  They need less than 1/10th the amount the first artist made in one month, for each month they want their house.  Over a month later, _they've barely provided enough for a single month_.  Artist asks for donations / makes commissions?  Can't make $600 in four weeks.  Artist offers to make bust chart, gets over $3000 in the same amount of time with people complaining it needs more revealing bits.

That is partially why people mock this fandom.  For a fandom that cares so much about its members, there is a significant risk of one artist offering commissions to lose their house, while one who said "Bonus bust chart!" got swamped with cash.  The fandom, unless the people have a preference / friendship to the artist, will put titty as one of their top priorities.

For another example, different predominantly furry comic forum.  About 50% (vocal ones, anyways, and I'd say give-or-take) are gay or bi.  No problem there... except for the fact that about 90% of those members were pushing the avatars to the limit until very recently a "No past-PG13 avatars allowed" was passed.  If you go to a forum that _disallows swearing_, but has about 25-40% of the avatars borderline NSFW (with the same percentage for signatures), your thought is not "Huh, this is a clean community."  It's "Wow, this place is highly sexualized."

First forum had about 1200 members, second has a little over 6000.

Points are:
1)  People don't automatically fear / hate what they don't understand.
2)  People outside the Furry fandom can quite easily get the fandom.
3)  Furries make themselves easy targets / try to put on paper thin facades when looked into by non-members who may be critical / not join the fandom.
4)  Thicker skin is needed by the fandom.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Humans are afraid of anything they don't understand. We don't understand death, so we're scared of it. They don't understand the fandom, so they mock and pick on us at our expense.



Stop that >:[ .



Will Frost said:


> What amazes me is that there hasn't been any moderator or Admin action against known trolls yet. >_>



There aren't any trolls and these forums, but feel free to make a thread about it if like :] .


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 25, 2009)

Furries get picked on for the same reason twilight fans get picked on. A good many of them like to overreact.  But these days you can be anything and be picked on.

It's when you are a stupid pride furfag or furfaggette, and you run around doing stupid shit....that's when you are most likely to be called out. If you have seen some of the truly stupid shit some of our own fandom members are capable of, you'll understand why we are the way we are. At least on FAF.


----------



## Koray (Dec 25, 2009)

because of OP's username...


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 25, 2009)

Koray said:


> because of OP's username...


 
If people choose to read things into it then that is out of my control. Instead of naming myself Dekisak, Veppea or Flaamps (or some other made up name) I used the name our rescue cat was given before it we took it over. My Avatar is the Blunderpuss - a misunderstood cat that appeared in the Rupert annuals.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2009)

ITT: Furfags answering OP's question through example.


----------



## Riptor (Dec 25, 2009)

Yrr said:


> It's because we earned that reputation, now shut up.



Yeeeeep.


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Yeeeeep.



This is why the fandom is gaining popularity thanks to e-Trolls.


----------



## TDK (Dec 25, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Um, because nerds get picked on. :/



Simple, yet so full of truth. It's just like high school, but no snow days.


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

Lolz


----------



## Vintage (Dec 25, 2009)

place furry anywhere


----------



## Carenath (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll paraphrase what I said in the other thread:


			
				Carenath said:
			
		

> ...you won't change people's perceptions about furries until the fandom as a whole realises _why_ people see furries this way.
> 
> You draw draw half-*animal* characters fucking other half-*animal *characters.
> You show no discretion and insist on shoving your fetishes into everyone's faces weither they want to know or not.
> ...


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

well ur a pretty crappy mod >.>


----------



## Carenath (Dec 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> This is why some people, even other furries don't like us..stupid ass responses like what I've seen here.
> 
> Hell, I am even amused and sometimes disgusted by some of the things other furries do.


Hello Pot, please let me introduce you to my friend here, his name is Kettle.



chewie said:


> well ur a pretty crappy mod >.>


Was, I posted that rant in another thread where some furfag was bawwing because a stranger on youtube criticised the fandom.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 25, 2009)

Toaster said:


> You guys have no idea how fun it is to corner anyone, troll them, then show them the Offended ED page lol.



I fix'd your post for you. :V


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 25, 2009)

@Carenath: I can totally understand why you did that. >_> The furs on youtube can be... Well... They're no better than most of the furs here when it comes to trolls. -_-


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

>.> well i really hate trolls they have no life


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 25, 2009)

While that is true... I can't help but draw enjoyment from trolling trolls. X3


----------



## Wreth (Dec 25, 2009)

Nobody hates furries, they are just fun to make fun of.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 25, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Hello Pot, please let me introduce you to my friend here, his name is Kettle.



Not any better than you for tolerating zoos and furries who practice bestiality.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> >.> well i really hate trolls they have no life


Quite the stereotype. It's not like trolling furfags is hard or time consuming.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 25, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Nobody hates furries, they are just fun to make fun of.



i sorta agree... what's to hate rather to feel just creeped out? not like they're fucking while your eating dinner in front of you, completely harmless


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> snip



Your name is Naughtypaws, need I say more?


----------



## Earfolds (Dec 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not any better than you for tolerating zoos and furries who practice bestiality.



Are you accusing Carenath of being a bestial himself, or just throwing insults about the forum for attention?


----------



## Toaster (Dec 25, 2009)

I hate furries; they have no life.

You furries are my pupets, dancing on my web of strings. I only wish sane people in the real world were this easy to controll. Grow a functional brain and more people  would like the lot of you, my pupets.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 25, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I hate furries; they have no life.
> 
> You furries are my pupets, dancing on my web of strings. I only wish sane people in the real world were this easy to controll. Grow a functional brain and more people  would like the lot of you, my pupets.



i command some toast


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not any better than you for tolerating zoos and furries who practice bestiality.


Look in your freezer and then try to convince yourself zoophilia is worse


----------



## Toaster (Dec 25, 2009)

Free toast to all that quote this and then say why furries suck and are hated.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Free toast to all that quote this and then say why furries suck and are hated.


I just defended zoophilia

do i win toast


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 25, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I hate furries; they have no life.
> 
> You furries are my pupets, dancing on my web of strings. I only wish sane people in the real world were this easy to controll. Grow a functional brain and more people  would like the lot of you, my pupets.



Sanity is overrated. Also, if I felt like it, I could have each and every one of you losers at each other's throats. *Sits down in feral form and scratches my ear*


----------



## Toaster (Dec 25, 2009)

Will Frost said:


> Sanity is overrated. Also, if I felt like it, I could have each and every one of you losers at each other's throats. *Sits down in feral form and scratches my ear*



You forget that I'm the one CONTROLING you. Now shut-up before I cut off your small e-dick.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 25, 2009)

Earfolds said:


> Are you accusing Carenath of being a bestial himself, or just throwing insults about the forum for attention?



Neither, in an IRC log a while ago he stated we ALL should tolerate zoophiles/bestialists, that is all.



Shenzebo said:


> Look in your freezer and then try to convince yourself zoophilia is worse



I love frozen food and the meats there!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I love frozen food and the meats there!


inorite? :3c


----------



## Doug (Dec 25, 2009)

Because furries turned a fandom into a sexuality and a lifestyle, and it's downright sick and wrong.

Shit like "FURRY PRIDE!!!! :3" and "yiff" made me hate furries, or at least anyone who goes out of their way to make it blatantly obvious they fantasize about half-animal sex.


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 25, 2009)

You only wish that, Toaster.


----------



## Earfolds (Dec 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Neither, in an IRC log a while ago he stated we ALL should tolerate zoophiles/bestialists, that is all.



Oh, I see. Out of context, that reads a touch aloof. I would need the context before I jump on your bawwandwagon though, as it sounds like he was replying to someone.


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Doug said:


> Because furries turned a fandom into a sexuality and a lifestyle, and it's downright sick and wrong.
> 
> Shit like "FURRY PRIDE!!!! :3" and "yiff" made me hate furries, or at least anyone who goes out of their way to make it blatantly obvious they fantasize about half-animal sex.



Every fandom have it's good, it's bad and it's ugly side and you should never take a fandom seriously.

It's all about enjoying the art and the lolz... If you love the porn, more power to you man.

Otakus get picked for being pedophiles, wapanese and drag-queen SailorMoons.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 25, 2009)

*I Came As A Rat Lyrics*
All Modest Mouse Lyrics from largest lyric site on the net!
best-song-lyrics.com*Listen to I Came As A Rat*
Play I Came As A Rat from Modest Mouse now.
playme.comAds By *Monetized*​







*I Came As A Rat Lyrics*
Artist(Band):*Modest Mouse* Review The Song (0)
Print the Lyrics





*Send "I Came As A Rat" Ringtones to Cell*




​Well I ain't sure, but I been told
He's baking cakes inside our souls
Stayed awake, took a nap
Got myself my bottles back
I'm breakin' them out on the street
Walkin' around in my own damn feet
I do not need you to tell me that I am not a cat
I caught a ride, we caught some air
He's never gonna cut his hair
It takes more time to make a fake
We now swam down in the lake
Washed the dirt off our intentions
Prattle on 'bout bad inventions
I came as ice, I came as a whore
I came as advice that came too short
I came as gold, I came as crap
I came clean and I came as a Rat
It takes a long time, but God dies too
But not before he'll stick it to you
Well I don't know, but I been told
You never die and you never grow old
Uh oh!
I came as a call, I came as flat
I came too soon so I came back
I came as flowers, I came as an ass
I came as dirt and I came as a surprise
It takes a long time, but God dies too
But not before he'll stick it to you
I don't know, but I been told
You never die and you never grow old
Uh Oh!

:3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2009)

copypasta fail


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Wait until you see this:


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 25, 2009)

Fail, account inactive.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 26, 2009)

Realism will allways die in the fandom


----------



## Bacu (Dec 26, 2009)

I was considering replying sarcasticly, but I can't be assed to read this whole thread, which I'm sure is completely derailed from the original topic.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I just defended zoophilia
> 
> do i win toast



Stop being rediculous and come watch cartoons with me. I have blue demon :V .


----------



## Toaster (Dec 26, 2009)

May I come with?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

Toaster said:


> May I come with?



Of course, who doesn't like toasters :] ?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Lack of self respect and dignity by many of the out spoken.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> ***Important - please note that I am not taking sides here***
> 
> Even reading on these, the Fur Affinity forums, I often see mention of furries getting the rise taken out of them. Comments about how bad they are, watch out for them, mentions of dangerous and illegal acts and just that they are an easy target so poke fun/laugh at their expense "they are furry - that is enough". According to what I read here and elsewhere, they live in a fapping frenzy down Momma's basement and are in denial at being human or aggressive to other 'non-furs'. Encyclopedia Dramatica seems to go to great pains to back this line of thinking.
> 
> ...



I am fairly certain furries are not the only ones who get picked on on the internet. The best way to avoid it is not to broadcast you are furry on non furry sites. I keep my furryness where it is meant to be, on furry related sites only, not YT, not facebook, not myspace, furry sites only.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> ***Important - please note that I am not taking sides here***
> 
> Even reading on these, the Fur Affinity forums, I often see mention of furries getting the rise taken out of them. Comments about how bad they are, watch out for them, mentions of dangerous and illegal acts and just that they are an easy target so poke fun/laugh at their expense "they are furry - that is enough". According to what I read here and elsewhere, they live in a fapping frenzy down Momma's basement and are in denial at being human or aggressive to other 'non-furs'. Encyclopedia Dramatica seems to go to great pains to back this line of thinking.
> 
> ...


 
FAppin Fanatic here...
I think it's because people are all too correct, so those who get picked on, CAN"T TAKE A JOKE! or a swing...


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Your name is Naughtypaws, need I say more?


 

I have addressed that comment already. I thought about changing it, but if innocence is totally expunged, then the fandom will have lost part of what makes the whole thing interesting to many - simply being here for a break from a busy day, to discuss things or just enjoy some of the artwork etc.

This must be one of the fandoms where you are guilty until proved innocent. Nothing wrong with that in context, but those just casually interested, interested in a specific part of the fandom or just here to learn more seem be treated the same as those who are pushing for trouble.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> I have addressed that comment already. I thought about changing it, but if innocence is totally expunged, then the fandom will have lost part of what makes the whole thing interesting to many - simply being here for a break from a busy day, to discuss things or just enjoy some of the artwork etc.
> 
> This must be one of the fandoms where you are guilty until proved innocent. Nothing wrong with that in context, but those just casually interested, interested in a specific part of the fandom or just here to learn more seem be treated the same as those who are pushing for trouble.



Sheesh, I feel like the only one here that has read your user name and not instantly thought of fapping or something else dirty.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not any better than you for tolerating zoos and furries who practice bestiality.


No, I tolerate the fact that furries have zoos in their ranks, because furry isn't some exclusive club that you can dictate who can and cannot be a part of. Tolerance != Acceptance.

I don't see the point in creating mountains of drama like you do. There are far better ways to deal with situations, but you fail horribly at it.

I don't give a fuck what people do in private, unless they hurt an innocent.
I don't take what people say on the internet at face value.
If I see someone hurting an animal or a child, I will report them, otherwise I don't care, zoos and other sick freaks, generally don't bother me otherwise. Do I accept the fact that they're in the fandom.. I don't, but, they dont degrade the fandom any more than diaperfurs and babyfurs already do, and most people still think furries are closet animal fuckers.



Glaice said:


> Neither, in an IRC log a while ago he stated we ALL should tolerate zoophiles/bestialists, that is all.


No, I said people like you should grow a pair of balls and stop acting like 2 year olds, that there are zoos in the fandom, live with it.
Guess what, they're are paedos and beasties everywhere, you don't see the rest of us going on about it all the time the way you do.

Nothing worse than bawwing furfags with a pseudo-moral axe to grind, worse than fucking door-to-door christians.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> No, I tolerate the fact that furries have zoos in their ranks, because furry isn't some exclusive club that you can dictate who can and cannot be a part of. Tolerance != Acceptance.
> 
> I don't see the point in creating mountains of drama like you do. There are far better ways to deal with situations, but you fail horribly at it.
> 
> ...



Many furries like to baww about things for some reason. I admit, trolls, ant-furries etc say things that do make me feel like yelling at them, but through my own experience I know trying to argue back is futile and pointless, so I never bother, I just ignore anything bad that is said about the fandom.

As for pedo's beasty's and zoo's, Yes, there a few we know of on the site, but what is to say there is others on the site none of us know about? we only know what we have been told, there could be others on the site we don't know of because they have said nothing.

We can not kick the bad people out of the fandom, there is no door with a doorman on it keeping the bad people out, there is no governing body of the fandom, there is no rules. And staff can not really kick people from a website unless someone breaks the site rules.


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 26, 2009)

im not =P


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> im not =P



FURFAG!

Are now  lol


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 26, 2009)

yea, but i dont have a self concious


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> yea, but i dont have a self concious



I do, but not a big one.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

I yell at because it fun


----------



## Earfolds (Dec 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sheesh, I feel like the only one here that has read your user name and not instantly thought of fapping or something else dirty.



I concur. Evidently, I'm not as corrupted as I thought.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sheesh, I feel like the only one here that has read your user name and not instantly thought of fapping or something else dirty.



Well you're the only one lying about it. We know that was your first thought too Randy :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

I wasn't until it was mentioned


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sheesh, I feel like the only one here that has read your user name and not instantly thought of fapping or something else dirty.



We are big brained, sexual animals. Its not difficult to use our imaginations and impress our desires on things that might be considered 'unusual'.

Since humans regularly indulge in sexual activities that do not, purposely, lead to fertilisation, then its no wonder you want to try something different.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

i now close this thread *ban hammer* >=0


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> i now close this thread *ban hammer* >=0



Why are you still here?


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

because I can be and I have my rights to just as you have yours.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> because I can be and I have my rights to just as you have yours.



Lol _Typical_ american answer is typical U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

lol typical


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol typical



It can read U: -golf clap-


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

Omg he can clap


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> Omg he can clap



OH YOU o;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> Omg he can clap





Jasterk said:


> It can read U: -golf clap-



Save it for the playground at kindergarten.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Save it for the playground at kindergarten.



BUT I GOST ESPELLED D:


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> I have addressed that comment already. I thought about changing it, but if innocence is totally expunged, then the fandom will have lost part of what makes the whole thing interesting to many - simply being here for a break from a busy day, to discuss things or just enjoy some of the artwork etc.
> 
> This must be one of the fandoms where you are guilty until proved innocent. Nothing wrong with that in context, but those just casually interested, interested in a specific part of the fandom or just here to learn more seem be treated the same as those who are pushing for trouble.



I think you're here for the yiff. You should change your name so you can be incognito like the rest of us.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I think you're here for the yiff. You should change your name so you can be incognito like the rest of us.



Ninja style 
Fap in the shadows and what not


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*punches jasterk* garrr


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> *punches jasterk* garrr



Lol Through a computer even

SILLY FURRY


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*breaks computer* nuuuuu
silly umm silly umm silly californian >=0


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> *breaks computer* nuuuuu
> silly umm silly umm silly californian >=0



This is why we cant have nice things


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

??? confuzed


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> ??? confuzed



You arent meant to understand you silly animal U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

stupid dragon >.>


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> stupid dragon >.>



*Lol UMAD?*
Also im human thanks U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

no lol im laughing at you


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

What the fuck is going on here >:[ ?


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What the fuck is going on here >:[ ?



Fur faggotry


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What the fuck is going on here >:[ ?



Furfaggotry and pointless stupidity.

Edit: Beaten to the punch.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol



The most valuable post ever.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The most valuable post ever.



Iknowrite U:


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

yus it is


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

hey you learn to space between your words....
hi
hi
hi


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> yus it is



You should go outside, it'll be good for you.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> hey you learn to space between your words....
> hi
> hi
> hi



Someone is new to the internetz U:


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You should go outside, it'll be good for you.



Light is harmful to furrys U:


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

lol This is stupid and ever so pointless.



Jasterk said:


> Light is harmful to furrys U:



Never said he had to go out in the daytime. :V


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol This is stupid and ever so pointless.



Welcome to the internet C:>


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

il burn in it y u so mean to me  ill burrrrnnn


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

To be fair Jasterk, you're just as bad as that thing for dignifying its posts with real responses. Seriously, it's embarrassing.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

lol tard


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 26, 2009)

Ben said:


> To be fair Jasterk, you're just as bad as that thing for dignifying its posts with real responses. Seriously, it's embarrassing.



Kay U:


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol tard


 

What does this mean? I have been trying to read through some of what has been 'said' in this thread, but my brain is recoiling from some postings.

Please try to post with a little care so that I can follow your jist.

Anyway, despite my occasional lack of comprehension I can kind of see now why some members are picked on. I originally thought this was unfair when I asked the question but whilst I cannot condone online slagging or bullying, it is in each members best interest to think before writing/speaking and also think of the effect on others here who also use FA. Then again, I am new-ish here and just saying as I see it.

Yiff? Not got around to seeing that section yet, but some does sound rather dubious to say the least.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread makes me a sad panda.


----------

